# Would I be happier without him? Depression and dependency



## KatL (May 31, 2018)

post deleted


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

So do nothing and wait for him or you to die.
Not a good option.

Tell him he needs to get a job.
Once he is settled into his job tell him you want to separate.

Give him the old, "I love you but am not in love with you".

Him, telling you he will kill himself if you divorce him is a cruel form of control.
He will not likely kill himself.

He will eventually get a job. 
By divorcing him you will actually be doing him a favor.

He too is unhappy. This will force him to face his demons.

Stop babying this man.


----------

